# Repeating Offenders- Neighbours stealing friend's Tortoiseshell cat!



## Tigerlily

Okay, so there are these *neighbours* on the other side of the housing estate who stole my friend's tortoiseshell cat, China. She's been missing for 6 months last year before we found her, skinny and begging for food. I was approached by a grown woman who said that if my friend was there she'd like to speak to her. I said she's not there, but she wants her cat back. This woman seems like to much of a coward to accept that. But it's been ages, and my friend has given up hope. The cat IS hers, but will no longer respond to her name. I found her last night, sleeping under a car and meowing like crazy. She's so skinny, I don't know how shes survived. What can I do? It's not like these people have exactly been approached about this matter recently, so if I went over and knocked on their door they could just say that she's theres.  I really need advice here!


----------



## lauren001

As it doesn't seem like these people are particularly interested in China' s welfare then what is to stop you removing China one night and taking her back to her original owner?

China's real owner should get her vet checked and hopefully if the vet recognises her then that would support her case.
I would keep her in for at least 2-3 weeks until she puts on weight and is better and more accepting of her old home.

Is she neutered? If not then I would get her neutered as that will help stop her wandering ways. 

Was she microchipped by your friend? If so then that will stop any challenge to ownership from the neighbour too.


----------



## Tigerlily

Yes she's microchipped (apparently) but my friends mum has given up  I think now it's more a case of the cats welfare rather than her owners, so do I tell someone who can do something about it or put food out for her or what?  Thanks by the way


----------



## dee o gee

If she's at the other side of the housing estate why doesn't the cat wander back home especially if she knows thats where she used to get fed? :confused1: I know cats tend to 'adopt' any person that feeds them and decide to temporarily move in sometimes, but if the new owners aren't feeding her and she is allowed outside how is the cat still with them? Also if they don't look after her properly then why did they decide to keep her? Im a bit confused really. :confused1: 
I would just go up and take her home, maybe lure her into a carrier with some food. Then keep her inside for a few weeks at least until she's healthy again, but if theres a chance that they'l just steal her again then probably best to keep her in permenantly.


----------



## Tigerlily

I know, it's all a bit wierd. The cat will follow anyone around and meow at them, but I know shes hungry because shes way too skinny and is sleeping under a car. I guess my friend just gave up on her, after the people took her in. They wrote a note on the collar to these people clearly saying 'DO NOT TAKE IN!!' but they still did


----------



## The Curse

I think you should just take the cat back to were it belongs as it was stolen in the first place, and secondly give the thief a punch on the nose,
all the best 
martyn.


----------



## Cat Detective

I am confused - how can she give up when she knows where the cat is? Go round, take the cat back and take her home and look after her.

If there is any dispute, call the police, sadly cats are seen as property and whilst the police do not take animal matters that seriously, it is after all property, and with the chip this can be proved. They can then advise on taking out a suit / injunction. 

If they know it is their cat, and it is not well and starving - how the hell can they just leave her there !


----------



## Cat Detective

Tigerlily said:


> I know, it's all a bit wierd. The cat will follow anyone around and meow at them, but I know shes hungry because shes way too skinny and is sleeping under a car. I guess my friend just gave up on her, after the people took her in. They wrote a note on the collar to these people clearly saying 'DO NOT TAKE IN!!' but they still did


I do not mean to be rude but maybe your pal ought to grow a backbone !


----------



## Nonnie

A microchip is not proof of ownership.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nonnie said:


> A microchip is not proof of ownership.


AAAhhhh now i was told it was 

When Billy cat moved in with the woman round the corner the Vets said that whoever the cat was microchipped to in the eyes of the law was the considered "owner" :confused1:


----------



## Nonnie

RAINYBOW said:


> AAAhhhh now i was told it was
> 
> When Billy cat moved in with the woman round the corner the Vets said that whoever the cat was microchipped to in the eyes of the law was the considered "owner" :confused1:


Sadly, thats not true.

It will even state in the paperwork of many microchips (it does in mine) that the chip is not proof of ownership.

There have been a few cases recently where someone has taken on a chipped animal, and when the registered "owner" has come forward, the police have been unable to do anything.

I believe a tattoo is the only form of identification that is proof in the eyes of the law.


----------



## RAINYBOW

Nonnie said:


> Sadly, thats not true.
> 
> It will even state in the paperwork of many microchips (it does in mine) that the chip is not proof of ownership.
> 
> There have been a few cases recently where someone has taken on a chipped animal, and when the registered "owner" has come forward, the police have been unable to do anything.
> 
> I believe a tattoo is the only form of identification that is proof in the eyes of the law.


I thought though that because in "legal" terms pets are classes the same as household possessions the fact that an animal is chipped to you therefore you can prove "ownership" to a certain extent would have been enough :confused1: Mmmmmm interesting  are there any cases where it has gone to court Nonnie, that you know of ???


----------



## Tigerlily

RAINYBOW said:


> I thought though that because in "legal" terms pets are classes the same as household possessions the fact that an animal is chipped to you therefore you can prove "ownership" to a certain extent would have been enough :confused1: Mmmmmm interesting  are there any cases where it has gone to court Nonnie, that you know of ???


I think people who steal pets should be hung drawn and quartered simply for the heartache, grief and strife it causes for the real owner and the stress and fright it causes for the pet


----------



## vixtory

Was she microchipped by your friend? If so then that will stop any challenge to ownership from the neighbour too.[/QUOTE]

Although it should do, a microchip apparently does not prove ownership! Vets seem to think it does and so do the RSPCA but the police certainly don`t!

Back to the subject though... i think you should pick the cat up and take it back to its rightful owner.. it seems its being neglected where it is anyway so why leave it there? I`d take it back to its rightful home if i were you!


----------



## vixtory

RAINYBOW said:


> I thought though that because in "legal" terms pets are classes the same as household possessions the fact that an animal is chipped to you therefore you can prove "ownership" to a certain extent would have been enough :confused1: Mmmmmm interesting  are there any cases where it has gone to court Nonnie, that you know of ???


This is details of one case i know of.. don`t know if its gone to court yet though:

Millie, a young shar-pei was stolen from her family home. She was microchipped so owners thought that should she be traced she would be returned. Millie has been located in Liverpool thanks to her chip, but police refuse to return her, saying it is now a civil matter between her real owner and the purchaser. Saying the new owner had purchased her in "good faith". Should owners of stolen pets be forced to pursue legal action in cases such as this. Had Millie been a stolen car or dvd player, police would have removed and returned it!

its on facebook:

Victoria Brown | Facebook


----------



## vixtory

and this is also the news story of this little stolen pooch:

Court has to decide if stolen pup can go home (From The Bolton News)


----------



## RAINYBOW

vixtory said:


> This is details of one case i know of.. don`t know if its gone to court yet though:
> 
> Millie, a young shar-pei was stolen from her family home. She was microchipped so owners thought that should she be traced she would be returned. Millie has been located in Liverpool thanks to her chip, but police refuse to return her, saying it is now a civil matter between her real owner and the purchaser. Saying the new owner had purchased her in "good faith". Should owners of stolen pets be forced to pursue legal action in cases such as this. Had Millie been a stolen car or dvd player, police would have removed and returned it!
> 
> its on facebook:
> 
> Victoria Brown | Facebook


Crazy :scared: You would think that the system in place would be enough. Being like a car in that only the owner can change the chip details therefore if they haven't been changed the owner remains the owner until they are changed.

Sometimes the law really is an ass.


----------



## momentofmadness

Unfortunately cats do choose who they want to be with.. And surely if that cat was that happy originally it wouldn't of wondered off.. Also if it isn't happy now it will wonder somewhere else to be fed.. people have a habit of feeding cats that they think are strays and this attracts the cat to stay with them... 

If your mate isn't bothered then why are you so concerned?

I had a lots of cats and moved house kept all of them in.. then let them out and start getting to know the area.. Our Morc for some reason kept walking 4 miles back to the old house, we would find him or a neighbour would ring.. This went on we kept picking him up and bringing him home keeping him in but to no avail... 
In the end Morc chose to live with a neighbour.. I had no choice.. Morc new where he wanted to be on his own stomping ground..


----------



## RAINYBOW

momentofmadness said:


> Unfortunately cats do choose who they want to be with.. And surely if that cat was that happy originally it wouldn't of wondered off.. Also if it isn't happy now it will wonder somewhere else to be fed.. people have a habit of feeding cats that they think are strays and this attracts the cat to stay with them...
> 
> If your mate isn't bothered then why are you so concerned?
> 
> I had a lots of cats and moved house kept all of them in.. then let them out and start getting to know the area.. Our Morc for some reason kept walking 4 miles back to the old house, we would find him or a neighbour would ring.. This went on we kept picking him up and bringing him home keeping him in but to no avail...
> In the end Morc chose to live with a neighbour.. I had no choice.. Morc new where he wanted to be on his own stomping ground..


This is what happened with Billy, he chose where he wanted to be in the end. To be honest he was an old fella and with the kids in my house i think he just chose the quieter life with my neighbour who had no kids and spoilt him rotten 

I agreed to sign him over to her in the end because it was getting complicated with vets bills and who was ultimately responsible for his welfare. I was sad but he was well looked after where he went and was clearly happy.

If i had thought for one minute he wasn't being cared for i would have gone and got him in a heartbeat and i would have made it quite clear to the people who he belonged to.


----------



## Cat Detective

Nonnie said:


> A microchip is not proof of ownership.


Actually it is in the eyes of the law - well in my experience anyway - not sure how it would stand up in a court of law though if contested?


----------



## Guest

RAINYBOW said:


> AAAhhhh now i was told it was
> 
> When Billy cat moved in with the woman round the corner the Vets said that whoever the cat was microchipped to in the eyes of the law was the considered "owner" :confused1:


Wasn't there a story of a girls puppy that got stolen on her recently, and even though it was chipped with her details when the police found it months later they refused to take it back off the current 'owner'?.


----------



## myzoo

my cat from when i was kiddie also chose to live with an elderly neighbour shed always feed my cat and let in her house so the cat used to always go there even when we moved 10 miles away i dont know how but the cat found its way back even after keeping it in so in the end we decided thats where she belonged so we let he stay only because we knew she would be looked after well. But in your case the cats welfare is at risk so i would go and take her home if the rightfull owners dont want her cant you take her and find her a nice loving home were she will get the care she needs good luck


----------



## RAINYBOW

jon bda said:


> Wasn't there a story of a girls puppy that got stolen on her recently, and even though it was chipped with her details when the police found it months later they refused to take it back off the current 'owner'?.


It's probably considered a "civil" issue because it would be very hard to prove an animal had been stolen, especially a cat  Police can't be bothered with that sort of stuff i suppose :frown:


----------



## Tigerlily

RAINYBOW said:


> It's probably considered a "civil" issue because it would be very hard to prove an animal had been stolen, especially a cat  Police can't be bothered with that sort of stuff i suppose :frown:


That's kinda sad, because with dogs they could easily be stolen for fighting. I thought they were cracking down on that  Pets are part of the family- if someones kid had been stolen THEN they'd be interested wouldn't they  it's just as traumatic for the pet too


----------



## RAINYBOW

Tigerlily said:


> That's kinda sad, because with dogs they could easily be stolen for fighting. I thought they were cracking down on that  Pets are part of the family- if someones kid had been stolen THEN they'd be interested wouldn't they  it's just as traumatic for the pet too


Sadly animals just don't really register on their list of priorities, until some dog savages a kid 

When 2 dogs killed my cat they weren't interested at all, they said it was a civil matter, they only showed any interest when they were told that a group of local children had tried to stop the attack and one of the dogs had jumped up at one of the kids :frown:


----------



## Tigerlily

RAINYBOW said:


> Sadly animals just don't really register on their list of priorities, until some dog savages a kid
> 
> When 2 dogs killed my cat they weren't interested at all, they said it was a civil matter, they only showed any interest when they were told that a group of local children had tried to stop the attack and one of the dogs had jumped up at one of the kids :frown:


OMG that is sad! :eek6: If the dog had killed my cat I'd have wringed its and its owners necks


----------

